# I would like you to meet Abby



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The family got another pup, a female, yellow lab. Don't you wish they'd always stay like this. :run:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...I love em at that size.Might be tough to retrieve a 12 lb. honker though.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Looks like a winner, Chris!

We wish you all the luck with her.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris,

Good lucking pup! I'm sure she'll work out just fine. Hey, maybe you can help me out. I'm in the market for a good lab pup for mid to late summer. Can you recommend any good lab breeders in ND or MN that I can talk to? If so, drop me a line at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's in the mail.


----------

